# here is my list of genetic websites.



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

here is my list of genetic websites.

i updated my browser... all was good until i found my pigeon links had been deleted. i searched my computer and couldnt find a old file. anyways here are some of the ones i remembered... if anyone else has any good sites please reply... i know i had one or two other good sites... 

Tom Barnhart
http://www.barnhartlofts.com/genetics.htm

Ron Huntley
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/

Frank Mosca
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

Slobberknockerlofts
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/

Mangile's list of gene symbols
http://www.keycreations.com/~rmangile/Pigeons/GeneSymb.html


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.pipa.be/links/link.php?id=United States

http://www.geocities.com/pinecreekloft/links.html

both the above sites have numerous links.

Lawman


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Add One More::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

SYMBRO, Here is one more for your list of genetic web sites www.rarepigeongenes.com I think the reason you could not find a genetic forum on the net,is those that are very serious about the study of genetic,do not want those that do not understand genetics ,to clutter up their very serious work with meaningless dribble.I don't know if you went to google to find genetic webs I have and there are a number of pigeon genetic sites. I do enjoy the study of pigeon genetics, but I have much to learn. GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Genetic Web Sites*

Well,

Being totally self serving, and sharing some of the mostly stolen ideals that I have come up with, which could be of value to those into breeding racing pigeons in particular. 

I offer up, what I call "A Lesson in Genetics": 

http://smithfamilyloft.com/Genetics.htm


My purpose of course, is to produce those $50,000 cash prize winners !

Enjoy....


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol it looks kind of like a geon and pheon table... am i right? 

well .. if youi want anyone on here ... wants me to make a pheno / geno table that is easy to read i am more than willing to make it doesnt take more than 5 mins  because im in genetics now i can do them up really fast


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mumtaztic Loft*

Here is my website and my research on genetics 

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics.asp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

amumtaz said:


> Here is my website and my research on genetics
> 
> http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics.asp


Wow ! You found a thread from 2006 !!  

I saw your article there concerning Mendel and his now famous pea plants ...but I had this strange sense that I had read it all somewhere before, but I did not see any foot notes which would indicate that it was the work of someone else. Did you write all of that material yourself, or did you do a cut and paste from some reference material ? 

I have just wondered who has been able to take that pea plant material, we read about way back in high school, and transferred that knowledge into breeding say a better race bird ?

Before I shared my web site, where you might not find the genetic tab...here is what helped me breed better pigeons : http://www.stevenvanbreemen.nl/?Mini_Course_The_Art_of_Breeding

I never found those pea plant example's or the blue eye vs brown eye examples particularily helpful in breeding a better line of racing pigeons, but that is me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm thinking this should be moved to the genetics section  Even though it is pretty old.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

It'd make a good sticky . . .


----------

